# eBay changes ??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've been selling my personal jewelry for years on eBay, going thru PayPal. Now I just received notification from eBay that it wants my bank account number or I won't be able to sell there anymore. Did I read this right? It seems outrageous that I have to change the monetary aspect of my sales just to continue selling on eBay as it was working so well for me. Apparently I have until the last of this month to "update" my eBay account to do this......


----------



## pbt (Dec 5, 2020)

Move to etsy or host your own site


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Just curious how your PayPal is set up? Does EBay or PayPal want the number?
Isn’t the PayPal money already going into a bank account?
PayPal has sent me messages in the past asking for my credit card number for example, to make my account stronger, or whatever. BS.
I actually got a message from them saying I can also give them my SS number. What!Why? More BS. Do people actually fall for this stuff?
I just ignore them, they’re lucky to have my business at all.
I’d like to see how your situation goes.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

That seems off. Why would Ebay need your bank account number if they are not doing any of your financial transactions?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just spoke via "chat" with an eBay representative. This is what that person said: "...You have your bank account used to receive payments from buyers while buyers can pay using whatever payment method they want, i.e. PayPal." My response was "...So buyer pays via PayPal and the money goes to eBay to put into my bank account?" At this point the person chatting with me completely stopped communicating.....and I got msg the chat had ended and asking if there was anything else I wanted. Duh!!!

Darn I never wear jewelry anymore and I can certainly use the money!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

What doesn’t make sense to me is that, as far as I know,I thought EBay kind of owned PayPal. I might be wrong.
But that doesn’t really make sense to me. If you already do PayPal, why would EBay want your bank account number. Seems redundant. 
Great customer service them cutting you off!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Doesn't make sense to me either. That is why I contacted eBay directly via chat from their own website. But it was confirmed that, unless I "update" and link my bank account number to my account there at eBay I will not be able to sell after the last of this month.

Sure is disheartening as those extra $$ are useful....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My experience is that ebay is weighted fairly heavy towards the buyer and doesn't offer much in the way of protection for the seller.
Etsy seems to be a better alternative but they are steadily migrating towards more fees and there is zero phone/chat support.
Facebook market has an enormous market and I believe they have no seller fees thru the end of the year.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I had a bank account JUST for ebay. If they don't say you have to have a checking account, just have a savings account to fulfill their requirement.

Mon


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Frogmammy that sounds like a smart idea. I may open a "savings" account with a couple of dollars in it just for this situation.  That should protect the bank account I actually use for my transactions....


----------



## lisapraz (Dec 20, 2020)

motdaugrnds said:


> I've been selling my personal jewelry for years on eBay, going thru PayPal. Now I just received notification from eBay that it wants my bank account number or I won't be able to sell there anymore. Did I read this right? It seems outrageous that I have to change the monetary aspect of my sales just to continue selling on eBay as it was working so well for me. Apparently I have until the last of this month to "update" my eBay account to do this......


Hi-I have been an Ebay seller for a few years, and I don't blame you for being suspicious. Ebay is moving sellers toward "managed payments". Basically, they are eliminating Paypal as a middleman. Now, all of my payments are going straight into my checking account-instead of requiring me to transfer monies from Paypal to my checking account. I have not had any problems. I probably should no more about it (ha) but so far so good-seamless-Lisa


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Lisa, knowing that does help....and that account connected to PayPal I've always kept in the pennies; so shouldn't really be a concern.


----------

